# Red Wine Recomendation



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Let me start off by saying I really don't know all that much about wine. I've always liked it and am just starting to "get into it".

With that being said, I was hoping you guys/gals could help me out. Long story short, my wife's uncle is a professional house painter and the past few weekends he has been at our house helping me out with the painting, woodwork, moulding, etc.. (Actually, he has been doing the bulk of the work and I've just been helping all I can). He is doing all this soley out of the kindness of his heart and isn't charging us anything! Seeing as how he has been so generous (and saving us a TON of money), I wanted to do a few nice things for him - one of which is getting him a good bottle of red wine. (He is actually a pretty big wine buff).

Money is really no object (though I'd like to keep it under $150  ). Can anyone recommend a good bottle of red wine? I don't think he really has a preference b/t types of red, other than he likes a full bodied wine - none of that beaujolais stuff! My main concern is getting him something good, not just expensive - but preferably something that is on the expensive side, but actually worth it - kind of like a PAM or Anejo is in the cigar world.

ps - I know he likes a wine called "Insignia" which my brother in law brought to a family party last Christmas (think it runs around $120/bottle), so I was thinking of just getting him that. But I figured maybe I'd get him something he's never had that is in the same realm as this wine.

Thanks,
Smokem


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Joseph Phelps Insignia is probably what you are talking about, it's pretty good stuff! 
Here's the Wine Spectator ratings on the good years:
The 1994, 1987, 2002, and 1997 all got 96 points.
The 1999, and 1992 both got 94 points.

Caymus, and Opus One (especially 1994) are excellent Cali high end wines as well or you could pick up some off-year French Bordeaux first growths like the 1979 Lafite Rothschild (92 points) they should be in the $125-$150 range.:al


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Look into a Justin Isosceles Meritage. It's from Paso Robles, California and a real sleeper. Actually, anyone in the know on wines will recognize the name. 

Doc


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any Austrailian Barrossa Valley Shiraz red wine above $50 is gonna knock your socks off.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Justin Isosceles just had a good rating (94) for their latest release ('02 or '03). It runs about $60-$70 a bottle. It's a Paso Robles wine.

Being from the Paso Robles area, I think 2003 Saxum is a tremendous wine, huge body and flavor (they make 3, all Rhone varietals, Rocket Block is the best rated at 98.) It was released at about $65 a bottle but its scarcity and ratings make a $140 and up bottle.

If you can afford it, get a Harlan Estates, Bryant Family, Screaming Eagle or some other such rare treasure from Napa. Really rare, legendary Napa wines with a price tag to match.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Silver Oaks, Napa Valley (not Alexander Valley). Great wine, should be able to find a recent vintage for around $100...


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Quintessa is an excellent meritage at about $100-110. they are incredibly consistent and is a wonderful wine (i'm not much into the cult wines of harlan or screaming eagle). Justin and Saxum are both good (with justin being ahead imho).

For something extraspecial, right now you can get a bottle of francis ford coppollas Rubicon (the winery is rubicon estate). A wonderful napa wine that can (and should) be aged for 10 years or so. Very, very few winebuffs have had this wine and i rank it very high (about $100-110 as well).

For something less expensive but really good, consider goldeneye pinot (duckhorns second label). I think it's excellent anderson valley pinot.

And for something out-of-this world go for a nice french first growth, lafite or margaux (but be prepared to pay).

for a true wine buff why not get a bottle of d'Yquem? K&L sells a wonderful 1991 d'Yquem for $140 or so. Get some nice foie-gras or seafood and crack open this beaty (make sure you rest it at home first for a week before opening it). There has only been 25 harvests of d'Yquem since 1959 and this is a very nicely harvest (this is a sweet wine though).
http://www.klwines.com/product.asp?sku=170025

cheers!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Consider going to winecommune.com and you will get anything you want. If he likes Shiraz then anything by NOON or Two Hands etc will make him very happy.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Insignia is fantastic, but if you want to get something he hasnt had, try turnbull black label cab, we also just got in a new Silverado 100% cab from stags leap that is dynamite. It is called SOLO


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Look into a Justin Isosceles Meritage. It's from Paso Robles, California and a real sleeper. Actually, anyone in the know on wines will recognize the name.
> 
> Doc


That is a great wine, they actually alocate that out.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> . . .anything by NOON . . .


If it's got MY name on it, it HAS to be good!


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

If money is an issue, pick up any Ontario wines. Very good and very inexpensive.


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Look into a Justin Isosceles Meritage. It's from Paso Robles, California and a real sleeper. Actually, anyone in the know on wines will recognize the name.
> 
> Doc


Yes sir. The Justin Iscosceles is the bomb!!!! Anything Justin is good too. Or a Schaefer Syrah. Good stuff and well under $150.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

if you want to keep it under $150 instead of buying him a bottle of insignia try buying him a case of a very nice zin i found called *Gnarly Head* its really good paired up with a maduro... no shit its the best wine i stumbled across in 5 years out side peachy canyon zin


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Look into a Justin Isosceles Meritage. It's from Paso Robles, California and a real sleeper. Actually, anyone in the know on wines will recognize the name.
> 
> Doc


 not much into meritage its always the crap the wineries have left over and jack up the price by calling it a "meritage"


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> meritage its always the crap the wineries have left over and jack up the price by calling it a "meritage"


That's not true and you should give some blends a shot. Some wineries, very prestigious ones, do only or mainly blends, some even with Zin.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

$150 will also buy some top Bordeaux's like Pichon or Lynch Bages.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Twomey Merlot


----------

